# Is their any untraceable drugs of this kind that would work for my story?



## ironpony (May 9, 2018)

Basically for my story, a character rapes another character, and wants to get away with it.  I was told by readers that the rapist should use a drug to assist with the crime, however, I don't want the police to be able to find drugs in the victim's system cause I want the rapist to get away with it, and not leave evidence around for the police to chew on.

I realize this is a sensitive question but what drug would be untraceable, since in my research it seems that all drugs for this purpose are traceable.  Or are untraceable drugs going into sci-fi territory pretty much, and there are none that would work for my story.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 9, 2018)

Nitrous is not traceable.
Think atmospheric replacement.


----------



## Carly Berg (May 12, 2018)

Or maybe you could have the rapist hypnotize the victim instead. I'm sure it would be a stretch but maybe you could pull it off if you wanted to. I don't know much about hypnotism,  so just a random thought here. I would find it interesting to read, anyway.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 12, 2018)

Flunitrazepam (Rohypnol) leaves the system quite quickly and consequently is difficult to trace if the victim can be kept away from any medical investigation for a few days.


----------



## ironpony (May 13, 2018)

Okay thanks.  Hypnotism without drugs, doesn't work unless the subject is fully willing to surrender his/her mind to the hypnotizer.  That's what I was told when I tried to get hypnotized before, but it never worked, because I wasn't comfortable enough to surrender.

So in my story, a guy being kidnapped is not going to be comfortable.

As for waiting a few days, the rapist has an alibi in order to get away with the crime, but if she keeps the victim kidnapped for a few days, things will look too suspicious to the police, for the alibi to ring true though.  For the plot I have so far, with the pay off I have in mind, this drug would have to leave his system in just a few hours.


----------

